# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Afvallen

## Ongelukkig

Hallo , ik wil graag anoniem blijfen als jullie dat niet erg vinden ..


Ik ben een jongen van 1.85 , 15 jaar en 110 kilo. :Frown:  

Dankzij mijn lengte zie je niet echt dat ik 110 ben maar ik wil zo snel mogelijk naar 80 komen. :Frown:  

Ik heb ook met de huisarts gesproken en al maar mischien hebben jullie tips..

Want ik wil echt heel snel 80 kilo worden ..

Alvast bedankt 

Groeten Anoniem.

----------


## Ongelukkig

Niemand reageer op mij , bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## meisje**

zit je op een sport ?
zoja welke en hoevaak per week ?
zoveel mogenlijk bewegen en vraag je ouders of ze zo min mogelijk snoep en chips en andere dikmakertjes willen kopen  :Wink:  ik ben geen dietiste dus kan ik er niet meer over zeggen  :Stick Out Tongue:  xx

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Sporten is altijd gezond en zeker ook belangrijk als je aan je gewicht wilt werken. Maar samen gaan sporten met een goeie vriend of zo zal zeker een motivatie zijn, iemand die je kan motiveren als het even wat minder gaat. Alleen gaan sporten is moeilijker vol te houden denk ik. En natuurlijk goed letten op je voeding. 

veel succes he  :Smile: 

groetjes 
Sandra

----------


## madeliefje

heey  :Smile: 
Sporten is idd goed voor je lichaam maar het moet geen verplichting zijn. Je moet het alleen doen als je het leuk vind  :Smile:  Ik weet niet hoe je eet, teveel of gewoon normaal? Maar weetje.. vaak is het eten niet het probleem maar de manier waar je er mee om gaat.. Heel veel mensen hebben hoofdhonger > dat is lekkere trek wanneer je eigenlijk helemaal geen honger hebt. Daar word je dik van.. omdat je teveel energie in neemt dan je lichaam nodig heeft. Logisch eigenlijk he  :Wink:  Buikhonger is wat anders > dan vraagt je lichaam om eten, omdat het energie nodig heeft, dan heb je gewoon honger of echte trek.. Daar word je niet dik van want je lichaam heeft energie nodig als dat is op geraakt. Ik probeer alleen te eten als ik echt buikhonger heb en stop als ik genoeg heb ( als er nog iets in mijn buik kan, maar dan stop ik ) en ik eet alles  :Smile: ! en ik val af  :Smile:  maar weetje.. soms lukt het niet uit jezelf dat je eten laat staan als je hoofdhonger heb... dat komt omdat de drang sterker is om te eten... soort slaaf van het eten... maar weetje iemand wil je bevrijden.. als je niet goed met eten om kan gaan.. nu weet ik niet hoe jij met eten omgaat.. maar als je echt een probleem met eten heb.. Jezus wil je helpen... Hij heeft alles doorgemaakt om jou te helpen... Door zijn striemen wil hij jou genezen van alle negatieve gedachten.. maar ook hoe je met eten om kan gaan...Ik zeg tegen jezus : Jezus ik kan het niet.. verander mijn verlangens.. en weetje.. Het eten trekt mij steeds minder.. ik heb bijna geen vreetbuien meer en eet ik alleen als ik egt buikhonger heb  :Wink:  tof he  :Smile:  dat is ook voor jou.. omdat HIj van je houd...HIj is zelfs voor je gestorven.. om jou leven in al zijn volheid te geven.. dat jij kan genieten  :Smile:  kom op he 
kusssss madeliefje....

----------

